# "Why Ida fossil is not the missing link"



## matthew11v25 (May 21, 2009)

Why Ida fossil is not the missing link


----------



## Jon Peters (May 21, 2009)

Good article. The guy seems to have some credentials that would make him "credible" in the evolution crowd.


----------



## OPC'n (May 21, 2009)

....but I have found the missing link!


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (May 21, 2009)

i've seen the missing link.... a true transitional form, but it was in the process of evolution 
















-----------------missing web link> http://www.kurilkot.com/images/Comp/pixi/01pix.jpg


----------

